# 69' 400 rebuilt 20 years ago ...



## RAIIIJudge (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi All,

The 400 RAIII in my 69' was completely rebuilt 20 years ago. It's safe to say motor has only been run a total of an hour +/- in all those years. Last time it was run was seven years ago.

Besides draining gas, blowing out lines, fresh oil/filter and anti freeze what else would y'all do before starting motor again? Any additives to fresh gas? Any special oil for break in?

Also while I'm here .. When running, fan is hitting shroud. Can't remember <where> it's hitting. Thoughts?

Thank you Fellas!
Mike


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It all depends on how it was stored. Some people will just start it right up with fluid changes and that could be OK. But... By your photos it appears that the valve cover was open to air (Breather pipe) allowing moisture to enter. If the rocker arms were not backed off thats another area to allow moisture into the cylinders. Could have some sludge buildup in the oil pan.
I would pull the heads at a minimum to inspect for any corrosion. It would also be a good idea to pull the water pump and inspect for rust there too. Drain the oil and look for signs of moisture. Remove the block drain plugs and thoroughly flush the block out

Below photos show a worst case scenario of a rebuilt engine that was left on a stand in a heated garage for 20 years. It had about 20 hours of run time. Intake was covered but the valves were still open. Block wasn't completely drained of coolant and oil. Oil was like molasses with water on top when drained. I was told when I bought the car that to just drop the engine in and fire it up.


----------



## RAIIIJudge (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks very much for the thoughtful reply, Ed.
Car has been stored in a dry garage up in NH

The drain plug that's located between 2nd and 3rd freeze out plug?
This'd be a <coolant> flush here, correct?


----------

